# Vid clip - Spitfire over Duxford



## Royzee617 (Apr 11, 2005)

One of the nice things about a visit to IWM Duxford is the occasional VIP visitor - or in this case the resident Spitfire two-seater owned and flown by Carolyn Grace.

A nice arrival in BoB fashion with a victory roll!

Sorry about the yelling on the strack - that's just me telling my son to make sure he did not miss this amazing sight.

More on this arrival in a later video.


----------

